# best way to stack MGF and IGF-1?



## stronger4ever (Feb 21, 2011)

How do you take them together?


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 21, 2011)

What about cycling them? IGF-16 weeks, PEG MGF 6 weeks IGF-1  6 weeks...


----------

